# 3 WEEKS TO CROAKER



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

I THINK WE GOT THEM AT CHARLIES ON THE 20TH OF APRIL LAST YEAR CANT WAIT TILL THE LITTLE SWIMMING DYNAMITES ARE ON SALE!


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks like croaker season has just started on 2Cool..... Here we go, popcorn anyone??? :cheers:


----------



## leasehound (Feb 23, 2009)

Yep those east matty sows love croaker. Driving croaker from Palacios to Matagorda is well worth it.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

leasehound said:


> Yep those east matty sows love croaker. Driving croaker from Palacios to Matagorda is well worth it.


Darwin Award Statement.....:headknock


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

DEY DEAD! Croaker means topwaters for me!


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

wait... whats a croaker??? have i been missing out on a fishing secret?


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Said in a Forrest Gump Voice
"Croaker and potlickers go together like Peas and Carrots"

J/k throw whatever you want and keep your limit-- just not in Galveston-- You will GLOW!!!!!!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Funny type of fishing report.

Maybe the sport is in catching your own croakers and not just soaking them? 

Maybe Monty needs to set up a special croaker forum?


----------



## 7Lfarm (Mar 16, 2009)

*MAN UP!!!!*



moganman said:


> DEY DEAD! Croaker means topwaters for me!


 Thats what im talkin about (the hard way the barta way) anyone can knock em dead with a croaker throw a lure and make em eat


----------



## str8 hook (Feb 17, 2009)

1 light rod + 1lb fresh dead shrimp + 1 pier + you = croaker catchin fool


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

So whats the deal with croaker anyway?


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Wellllll, you know toads croak but they can't say frog or toad because the toad is supposed to be endangered. Next they will be saying there ain't enough skeeters which causes global warming.

Anyhow it seems twouts likes toads.



atcNick said:


> So whats the deal with croaker anyway?


----------



## CroakerSoaker (May 17, 2005)

I'm ready to soak a few! Won't even mind if they are a little small.


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

leasehound said:


> Yep those east matty sows love croaker. Driving croaker from Palacios to Matagorda is well worth it.


Thats the way to tell on your first post!! Welcome, looks like you will fit in great!!!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Great post, you broke out the boat oar to stir the pot, pretty sad. I'm guessing you are lonely, or need a hug, or something. COME ON GUYS LET THIS WEAK TROLL DIE HERE.... STOP RESPONDING IT IS WHAT HE WANTS


----------



## wadefish1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Please don't stop, I ain't had this much fun since the goat ate my brother.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Yippeee a Croaker Thread !!


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Why can't you use croakers in the big tournaments? Oh wait, I know..... Because my 4 year old could catch trout with croakers......too easy.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

DANO said:


> Yippeee a Croaker Thread !!


x2!!


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

OH NO you reminded me! Its almost ballyhoo season and all the kingfish are gonna dissapear!


----------



## txfishbait (Jun 21, 2007)

*To each their own....*



SSMike said:


> Why can't you use croakers in the big tournaments? Oh wait, I know..... Because my 4 year old could catch trout with croakers......too easy.


Just curious why some people think fishing is supposed to be hard.

Its easy to get a cold beer from the refrigerator, does that make it less enjoyable?

Disclaimer....I think there are reasonable reasons to use and not use croaker...the ease at which you can catch fish is neither, in my opinion. Further, there is nothing wrong with a 4 year old easily catching trout, that is the future of fishing. I also know I am taking your post out of context in order to keep the spirit of the thread alive.


----------



## troutkiller (Mar 23, 2005)

I have taken many of people out on my boat Croaker fishing & they can't catch fish. There is somewhat of a skill to it, just like working a lure. I enjoy artificials as well as Croaker fishing. FYI- I have always caught my biggest fish on artificials.


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

*3 weeks...*

.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Popcorn, Popcorn, Get Ya Popcorn !!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Soooo.....what if you use arties sometimes and sometimes you wanna relax with friends and beer, and use live?
Whatever, just get out there, get some sun, and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

wadefish1 said:


> Please don't stop, I ain't had this much fun since the goat ate my brother.


I got my popocorn..buttered up good for this one, and lots of cold beer. :spineyes:


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

txfishbait said:


> Just curious why some people think fishing is supposed to be hard.
> 
> Its easy to get a cold beer from the refrigerator, does that make it less enjoyable?


Great statement!!

Don't get me wrong, I love to topwater fish but sometimes I like to sit back, drink a cold one with friends and soak a croaker every now and then.

Throwing lures severely cuts into beer drinking time so with croaker you get the best of both worlds, fishing and drinking .

BTW, if its legal I see nothing wrong with it!!


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

reelthreat said:


> Great statement!!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love to topwater fish but sometimes I like to sit back, drink a cold one with friends and soak a croaker every now and then.
> 
> ...


Actually I find water temperature to be the greatest restriction on my beer drinking. I wade most of the time. When the water is too cold for wet wading...my beer drinking declines...noticably.

Know what I mean? sad4sm

Besides Croaker are for real fishermen! 

*Ok, who's got more popcorn???!!!!!!!*


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Obama called and said since I owe taxes this year and have not paid them yet he is appointing me Croaker Czar. I now declair June 24th (my B-Day) a Federal Holiday for all Croaker Soakers.


----------



## leasehound (Feb 23, 2009)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Darwin Award Statement.....:headknock


Come croaker season I will be in Matagorda in a white shallow sport and a black truck if you see me maybe you can explain to me why you think you a so much better than me cause I fish with croaker.


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

boat said:


> Obama called and said since I owe taxes this year and have not paid them yet he is appointing me Croaker Czar. I now declair June 24th (my B-Day) a Federal Holiday for all Croaker Soakers.


 LETS JUST HOPE OBAMA DOESNT FIND A WAY TO TAX CROAKER TO PAY FOR STUFF LIKE IMMAGRANT CHILD HEALTHCARE THE REVOLUTION IS NEAR


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

leasehound said:


> Come croaker season I will be in Matagorda in a white shallow sport and a black truck if you see me maybe you can explain to me why you think you a so much better than me cause I fish with croaker.


{snicker} that's perty funny right there.

a legal limit is a legal limit. I've seen mr anti-croaker-east matty himself hackin fillets off of more than one limit of big trout at the cleanin tables.

My point: Fish how you want, and Shut the F**k up.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

CROAKERSOAKER67 said:


> LETS JUST HOPE OBAMA DOESNT FIND A WAY TO TAX CROAKER TO PAY FOR STUFF LIKE IMMAGRANT CHILD HEALTHCARE THE REVOLUTION IS NEAR


From The Office of The Croaker Czar:

1) There will be NO Taxes on Croakers.

2) When addressing the New Croaker Czar at the dock you will have rod and reel at attention and present the Czar with 1-3 dozen live croaker.

3) When at the launch ramp all Croaker Soakers will have Priority loading and unloading.

4) The Croaker Czar will be loaded and unloaded first upon arrival at launch. You will know my motorcade. It consist of a Truck pulling a boat.

More Regs upon request.

Boat "Croaker Czar"


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I am not saying it's not more challenging, and therefore more rewarding from that perspective to catch fish on artificials.
I am saying that if you choose to do so, it doesn't give you the right to criticize the folks who choose not to. And, I'm still waiting on someone to explain to me how it is that fish caught on artificial baits are less dead at the cleaning table than the ones caught on natural baits ? Is there some sort of scale used ? Croaker = 100% dead, artificial = 0% dead. How come there is no live shrimp or mud minnow or finger mullet thread ? Where do gulps fit in the equation ? I like to fish both ways and enjoy both for what they provide. Do the offshore guys do this to themselves over live bait ? How many offshore trips start with a stop at the short rigs to "make bait" ? Are tuna tubes for 4 year olds and amateurs ? It's just silly. 
Until the elitists start fishing with hand made bamboo rods, lines made from braided horse hair and lures made from bone, they have 0% chance of ever having any credibility in my book. Once they do, I'll just up the requirements to a stick, and then a rock. You can't win at that game. ​


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Durtjunkee said:


> {snicker} that's perty funny right there.
> 
> a legal limit is a legal limit. I've seen mr anti-croaker-east matty himself hackin fillets off of more than one limit of big trout at the cleanin tables.
> 
> My point: Fish how you want, and Shut the F**k up.


Yup... some folks are way too full of themselves.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Do you think if I set up my crab/pogie trap I might catch some croakers? (real Question)


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Swampus said:


> Do you think if I set up my crab/pogie trap I might catch some croakers? (real Question)


You will get a few but not enough for a day of fishing. If I fish by myself I take 3 dozen. I fish from around 5:30am till 10am. If you account for the ones that die then it's usually enough for 1 person. I have run out before and I've also come in with unused croaker.

Boat "Croaker Czar"


----------



## Weedguard (Dec 27, 2005)

*Croaker*

Wait a minute, who said, you just cant be caught,:fish: using croaker in a tournament


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*You have.......*

To match the hatch!!!!

Drifter:texasflag


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

WAHHHHH


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Death by Super Spook, Corky and Bass Assassin is a far nobler ending! I thought everybody knew that - LOL! 

It's not about the bait or lure, it's about the number removed from the fishery.

Looks like the Croaker Wars have begun early this year.


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

*Must be the cold weather*

,,,


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I have to admit that before I moved to Florida I was arties all the way and would never use live bait for anything. But after trying to catch snook and tarpon on arties only and not being succesful at it I figured out that Snook are a heck of a lot easier to catch on live threadfins and tarpon are a heck of a lot easier to catch on dead bait on the bottom then I converted to throwing whatever actually catches fish. Some guys like myself are very good at arties and can catch trout and reds on arties during the summer but not everybody has the stamina to throw arties all day long in 95 degree heat and after coming back from florida I have now converted to say "To each his own". I never used a spinning rod either before Florida but now I do. Sometimes you have to look outside of the box and do different things to expand your knowledge as a fishermen.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*STAR tournament....*

My kids use croakers to "increase" their chances during the STAR tournament. I use arties while they croaker soak. They have a ball both catching the croakers and catching trout with the croakers. My limit of trout this year is 3,650....I probably will not get there no matter what bait I use.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

str8 hook said:


> 1 light rod + 1lb fresh dead shrimp + 1 pier + you = croaker catchin fool


Funny!


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

better get them o2 bottles filled ASAP!! Too be honest I really never fish with croaker.. Its the PIGGY PERCH I like!!


----------



## Greenheadless (Apr 23, 2006)

Reading this makes me feel like I have been







, makes me want to







the originator of the thread for


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

here on sabine you can throw a castnet in any marsh and catch thousands of finger size croakers, but no one uses them around here.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Sad for GBS*

I hope when you release your pcp's bleeding  they survive for the skilled catch and release serious fisherman.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

How far does one express themselves to be so proud ? 

Just fish..... Geez


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Endless*

I am proud of this one a kind croaker.. Never will use it.. Collectors item



Captain Dave said:


> How far does one express themselves to be so proud ?
> 
> Just fish..... Geez


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> Funny![/quo SPEAKING OF PIERS ANY BODY HEARD ANYTHING ON SAN LUIS PASS PIER


----------

